# Longboy's Stirling "Fantail" Engine.



## Longboy (Mar 8, 2013)

A stacked Gamma type Stirling. Noted features are the Ross Yoke drive and a diaphragm power piston in an uncommon horizontal position. [ame]http://youtu.be/twyKNMj8bEQ[/ame]


----------



## Hopper (Mar 8, 2013)

Very nice indeed. Love the Ross linkage out where you can see it in all its glory.

I guess the diaphragm power "piston" does away with the need for glass tubes that are perfectly round and straight on the bore.


----------



## aonemarine (Mar 8, 2013)

Very nice!!  whats that engine in your avitar??


----------



## larry1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Great work, and yes, what is the engine in your avitar.         larry


----------



## Longboy (Mar 9, 2013)

Hopper said:


> Very nice indeed. Love the Ross linkage out where you can see it in all its glory.
> 
> I guess the diaphragm power "piston" does away with the need for glass tubes that are perfectly round and straight on the bore.


 Hey...you must have been there too with trying to match a piston to a "not so uniformly round" test tube!  Went with a diaphragm after a poor match with my last 2 Pyrex tubes.


----------



## Longboy (Mar 9, 2013)

larry1 said:


> Great work, and yes, what is the engine in your avitar. larry


......my "GEMINI" ENGINE. You can find it here using the search window.


----------

